# Lloyd Irvin Rape Case



## Matt2013 (Mar 1, 2013)

Just want to put a warning out to any folks in the Maryland/Virginia area about Lloyd Irvin. Although he and his team are very successful on the mat, many very disturbing facts have come to light about him and his methods.

http://www.lloydirvinrapeexposed.com/

http://www.wjla.com/articles/2013/0...ltz-accused-in-new-year-s-eve-rape-83850.html


----------



## Matt2013 (Mar 1, 2013)

Just want to put a warning out to any folks in the Maryland/Virginia area about Lloyd Irvin. Although he and his team are very successful on the mat, many very disturbing facts have come to light about him and his methods.

http://www.lloydirvinrapeexposed.com/

http://www.wjla.com/articles/2013/0...ltz-accused-in-new-year-s-eve-rape-83850.html


----------



## Makalakumu (Mar 2, 2013)

Matt2013 said:


> Just want to put a warning out to any folks in the Maryland/Virginia area about Lloyd Irvin. Although he and his team are very successful on the mat, many very disturbing facts have come to light about him and his methods.
> 
> http://www.lloydirvinrapeexposed.com/
> 
> http://www.wjla.com/articles/2013/0...ltz-accused-in-new-year-s-eve-rape-83850.html



Ugly stuff. This kind of scandal is so sad, because I want to see martial artists become successful and turn their businesses into big time money. I wish we knew of more people who made it big and were good people.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 2, 2013)

http://bestofbjj.com/content/2013/03/01/jordon-schultz-statement-on-team-lloyd-irvin/

I tried to click on to the links in the OP but my firewall blocked them so can't see them, I've put this link up but I don't know if it's the same as the OPs.


----------



## Steve (Apr 10, 2013)

For anyone wanting an update on the goings on with this, a terrific summary is posted here:
http://mobile.theverge.com/2013/4/9...-allegations-with-internet-marketing-trickery

What I think is great about this article is that it goes into some depth about how Lloyd Irvin is using Internet Search Engine Optimization (SEO) as a tool to distance himself from the allegations.

More here on Georgette's blog:

http://georgetteoden.blogspot.com/2013/04/lloyd-irvin-rape-prevention-programs.html


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 12, 2013)

If BJJ were boxing, is this still a scandal? Not excusing anything, but just changing the perspective.


----------



## granfire (Apr 12, 2013)

Makalakumu said:


> If BJJ were boxing, is this still a scandal? Not excusing anything, but just changing the perspective.



Yes, but maybe not as big.

In boxing you don't have to have that level of trust you need when you grapple IMHO.


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 12, 2013)

granfire said:


> Yes, but maybe not as big.
> 
> In boxing you don't have to have that level of trust you need when you grapple IMHO.



That's a good point. Also, I think the standards are higher because of the martial art mythology. In boxing, it's viewed as kind of underworldish by lots of people.


----------

